# Unusual situation. Non judgmental help appreciated.



## Yorksrover (May 21, 2012)

Hi,

I am a uk citizen totally in love with an American citizen, who would like to legally live and work in the u.s. with my girlfriend.

After making enquiries I have been advised that someone in my position would likely find it impossible to get a visa unless we get married. But that isn't exactly an option right now.

My girlfriend is currently married already, and her husband is a very close friend to both of us. He fully supports us both and has confirmed that he would continue to do so whatever decisions we make.

My gf is currently in full time education which is subsidised by her husbands veterans pension (I don't know the specifics as I don't like to ask about there financial situation,as I'm sure u can fully appreciate). Whilst he has confirmed that he would divorce her so that we can be married, to do so, would mean she would no longer be in a position to finish her education.

I would like to stress that I am not considering marriage simply in order to be granted us citizenship. I am truly in love with this girl, and would happily marry her regardless, but feel helpless right now about the difficulty in living with her legally. 

Any help or advice would be fully appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Yorksrover said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a uk citizen totally in love with an American citizen, who would like to legally live and work in the u.s. with my girlfriend.
> 
> ...


You can only legally live and work in the US if you have a work visa (sponsored by a prospective employer) or a spouse/fiancee visa sponsored by your girlfriend/prospective wife.

If you have lots of money you could apply for an investment visa by buying into a business.

Nothing else is applicable to you.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Go through the visa section of travel.state.gov. It should answer all your questions.

Basically - marriage to US citizen, employment through US employer, transfer through UK employer, education, investment.


----------



## Yorksrover (May 21, 2012)

Thanks. I guess you have just confirmed my fears. 

Whilst I know we will be together, I guess I'm going to have to wait longer than I anticipated


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Yorksrover said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a uk citizen totally in love with an American citizen, who would like to legally live and work in the u.s. with my girlfriend.
> 
> ...


do not even consider it until she is totally divorced 
and if she has no income she will not be able to file the affidavit of support ....

you are heading into a very dangerous situation


----------

